# odds of miscarriage



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

I know that everyone is different and each case is unique, but does anyone now where I can find overall generalized statistics about miscarriage? I have heard that overall 1 in 3 fertilizations results in miscarriage, but I'm looking for more. For example: are the rates of miscarriage the same for women who have had previous miscarriages than women who have had none? What about women who have had previous live births with no miscarriages? What about women who are in their 20s versus their 30s or 40s? I figure I'm in as low a risk category as possible, but I still am hoping to get more information about it.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

I've heard 1/3 but I have also heard 70% before missed period ends with the period so advanced testing isn't always a great idea.

You might want to look for a medical study they often break down ages, risk factors etc.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

I have heard 1 in 5 conceptions and 1 in 3 women. I have read that women who have 2 or fewer prior miscarriages have no medical reason to fear another, but 3+ may indicate a greater likelihood of recurrence (chromosonal imbalance, etc.).


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiloh* 
I've heard 1/3 but I have also heard 70% before missed period ends with the period so advanced testing isn't always a great idea.

You might want to look for a medical study they often break down ages, risk factors etc.

I guess what I should have said is that I'm hoping someone can direct me to one of these; I have no idea where to start looking.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

http://www.marchofdimes.com/professionals/681_1192.asp


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

I have been told by docs that a lot of women miscarry without even being aware that they did, they just get AF and they also had a miss.


----------



## staceyshoe (Feb 5, 2005)

After my first 2 m/c's, I found this info. I wish I had the reference but I did memorize the #s that applied to me. Here are the risks:

No prev m/c - 10% chance of m/c
1 prev m/c - 25%
2 prev m/c - 45%
3 prev m/c - 54%

ETA: Recent research has shown that 50% of ALL m/c are preventable thru proper progesterone supplementation. If you're concerned, it would certainly be worth a blood test to make sure your levels are healthy.


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staceyshoe* 
After my first 2 m/c's, I found this info. I wish I had the reference but I did memorize the #s that applied to me. Here are the risks:

No prev m/c - 10% chance of m/c
1 prev m/c - 25%
2 prev m/c - 45%
3 prev m/c - 54%

ETA: Recent research has shown that 50% of ALL m/c are preventable thru proper progesterone supplementation. If you're concerned, it would certainly be worth a blood test to make sure your levels are healthy.

Thanks Stacey! I'm going for a pre-TTC appointment shortly and I will bring this up.


----------



## Let It Be (Sep 17, 2006)

I've heard 50% across the board. I had one at 5 weeks







. I hate to hear that makes me more susceptible to another in the future.


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

check this book, and the similiar titles.
http://www.amazon.com/Coming-Term-Un...e=UTF8&s=books

I've seen charts answering all your questions, but not online. may have been in that book.
have you checked OBGYN.net articles and clinician forums? that woudl be my 1st bet.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staceyshoe* 
ETA: Recent research has shown that 50% of ALL m/c are preventable thru proper progesterone supplementation. If you're concerned, it would certainly be worth a blood test to make sure your levels are healthy.

Wow, that's fascinating. Definitely good to know.


----------

